# ماكينات تصنيع المسامير



## mafcotrade (2 يوليو 2011)

ماكينات تصنيع جميع انواع المسامير الخشبيه والقلاوظ (البراغى) وجميع مستلزمات الانتاج والمصانع
للاتصال 

www.mafcotrade.webs.com


----------



## العالميه للسوست (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولاكن نريد بعض المعلومات عن مكان بيع هذه الماكينات


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (30 أبريل 2012)

انا شفت مخازن لبيع المعدات و الماكينات المستعملة في اول طريق مصر اسكندرية بعد توشيبا العربي


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (6 مايو 2012)

mafcotrade قال:


> ماكينات تصنيع جميع انواع المسامير الخشبيه والقلاوظ (البراغى) وجميع مستلزمات الانتاج والمصانع
> للاتصال
> 
> www.mafcotrade.webs.com




الموقع مالوش علاقة بالمسامير !!!!!!!!


----------

